# Lesser Lights



## dlee12882 (Feb 26, 2015)

Good day Brethren,

I am a newly raised brother (Sep 2014) and since being initiated I have been on fire for Masonry but particularly the historical significance and uses of everything found within the walls of our lodge. Recently I was reading Andrew Hammers "Observing the Craft" (great read for those interested) and he was discussing the use of real candles with open flame for the Lesser Lights as opposed to the "Masonic Light Bulb" with the Square and Compass. He made a very interesting comment that the presence of the dimly lit S&C could depreciate the presence and importance of the Great Lights while the use of true flames create a more dramatic ambiance that is far more memorable and meaningful.

I come from a lodge that uses the Masonic bulbs as opposed to open flame. I personally feel as though this is a matter of safety due to the age of the Lodge and more recent structure fires in nearby Lodges. (I can not verify the cause of these fires and am in no way implying that they started from the use of candles in the Lodge.) but am interested in hearing everyone's opinions on this.

Thank you for reading, and have a blessed day.

Derrick Lee
Lafayette Lodge #16
Manhattan, KS


----------



## Zack (Feb 26, 2015)

Opinions??  Let's not forget that a lot of Bro. Hammer's work is his opinions.

Open flame would raise our insurance rates.  We checked it out.


----------



## crono782 (Feb 26, 2015)

I find it strange that the presence of a candle in your building appreciably raises insurance rates. What about pilot lights or stoves?

I've crafted a nice set of Lessers using "Feelings Flame" filaments, candelabra e12 sockets and beeswax sleeves. They look pretty awesome (they actually move like a flame would). Put atop the columns/posts they provide a pretty good alternative to candles. The downside is cost. Each bulb runs upwards of $20+ but with the led ones you get lots of hours out of them.
http://electric-candle.com/ledfeelingsflamebulb.aspx


----------



## dlee12882 (Feb 26, 2015)

Zack said:


> Opinions??  Let's not forget that a lot of Bro. Hammer's work is his opinions.
> 
> Open flame would raise our insurance rates.  We checked it out.


 
I understand they are just opinions as are the majority of the books written today regarding Freemasonry. I just found it interesting to ponder and was curious to see what everyone else thought.


----------



## Bill Lins (Feb 26, 2015)

dlee12882 said:


> He made a very interesting comment that the presence of the dimly lit S&C could depreciate the presence and importance of the Great Lights


That is why we have a LED spot directly over the altar. The "Lesser Lights" are just that- lesser.


----------



## Companion Joe (Feb 27, 2015)

I agree with pretty much all of what the OP says. 

I really like the atmosphere created by candles, but on the occasions when we use them I am always scared someone will knock one over. Surely if that happened with 20 people standing around you could get the fire stomped out before the carpet caught the whole building on fire, but I'd hate to have a big scorched place in the middle of the lodge.

As for the S&C being illuminated, I don't recall ever being in a lodge that didn't have a spotlight directly above the altar, and when the Great Lights are opened, someone turns it on. When they are closed, someone reaches back and turns off the light.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Feb 27, 2015)

whoops. My vote should be for candles. I read too quickly and assumed the poll was for what we 'used' and not what we 'wanted.'


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 6, 2015)

I like the Masonic light bulbs.


----------



## Pscyclepath (Mar 6, 2015)

Our new altar, installed last April, is a more open structure with a string of LED lights illuminating the S&C hanging beneath.  As an added trick, there is a small electric motor built into the S&C assembly that causes the S&C to rotate at 1 rpm when the Lesser Lights are illuminated.   There is a small spotlight directly above the altar and the three officer stations that are turned on when the "G" light is illuminated, and remain on when the lodge lights are doused for degree work...





 

We use the little Masonic light bulbs in the lesser lights, built up with faux candles made from PVC pipe, polyethylene, and judicious painting...


----------

